# How to get a job in intelligence?



## FeuerFrei (Jun 1, 2008)

Alright, for the last few years I've been working in the financial industry and honestly i've have enough. One of my friends who works for the DOJ sugested that I look into the intelligence field. After doing some research I feel this field would be a good fit for me, but I have no idea how to get into it.
To start off, I looked on the mbta police and noticed they have a few divisions that interest me. The first being the intelligence divisions, then the administrative services division. However, I do not see anywhere on the website that gives information on careers.

I don't know if anyone has any advice on how to get into this field. I know chances are I'll have to start in some entry level position an work my way up, but I want to see if there is anything I could do to expidite the process.

I recently applied for a support services job at the fbi, so hopefully I'll get at least an interview out of it. I frequent usajobs.gov, but the availability of interesting jobs seems to be sparse.

Any advice would be appreciated,

Thank you,

~Nate


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

If you speak a foreign language, have a great college ave., possess analytical skills, and are interested you may look up the phone number of the CIA in the book. The last I knew the secret office was in Cambridge. Give them a call. You may also apply to the usual alphabet of federal agencies about analyst positions. (MBTA isn't one of them).
There are some other groups like NESPIN that do hire analysts also. If you're really interested in intelligence I'll let you figure out what NESPIN is.


----------



## FeuerFrei (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info!, I'm going to have to look into the new england state police information network, looks very interesting.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Guess he figured it out....and felt the need to spell it out for everyone else...haha


----------



## FeuerFrei (Jun 1, 2008)

lol, putting my deductive skills to the test.....or not, haha


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> One of my friends who works for the DOJ sugested that I look into the intelligence field. After doing some research I feel this field would be a good fit for me, but I have no idea how to get into it.


The first phase involves doing a google search on the internet. Then again, if you can't handle that, maybe the hunt for Al-Queda is a little too advanced for you.


----------



## FeuerFrei (Jun 1, 2008)

Killjoy..
there's a lot of information on the web, that's why I joined this forum. I had hoped those who know the field could provide me with some guidance. Why would I spend time searching an innumerable amount a web pages when I could go directly to the source. Also, as I stated above I just started looking for new career opportunities and thought this would be the best place to go for help, so there's really no reason for any snide remarks. Thanks...


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Have you considered joining Military Intelligence? Both active duty and the reserve components have slots available.

Can't beat the training (free), experience, and most likely the veteran's preference afterwards.


----------



## FeuerFrei (Jun 1, 2008)

I'll have to look into that. I tried enlisting a few years ago, but my asthma (very minor) was a disqualifying factor. I'm not sure what the current standards are, or if there are any civilian jobs in that field. Next doctors visit I'll have to see how much my asthma has subsided. Thanks!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Alright, for the last few years I've been working in the financial industry and honestly i've have enough. One of my friends who works for the DOJ sugested that I look into the intelligence field. After doing some research I feel this field would be a good fit for me, but I have no idea how to get into it.
> To start off, I looked on the mbta police and noticed they have a few divisions that interest me. The first being the intelligence divisions, then the administrative services division. However, I do not see anywhere on the website that gives information on careers.


You don't go to police agency and tell them what divisions interest you. You aren't interviewing for a job at a software company. In this state in particular, prepare to get in line with about 14,000 other people vying for the same job. These are people who often have military experience or have spent years as part-time police officers, EMT's or doing other professions to beef up their CJ resumes.

Most police officers in intelligence have years and years of experience both uniformed and investigative branches, and most are probably wearing a few stripes on their sleeves or bars on their shoulders. You're talking about waltzing in _telling_ the chief what you want to do? You do a decade or so in the trenches and then maybe people will start being interested in what you want to do.

Also, in order to be a good police officer one needs to grow *thick skin*.

The best advice is join the military and ask the recruiter about securing you a billet in the intelligence section. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

FeuerFrei said:


> I'll have to look into that. I tried enlisting a few years ago, but my asthma (very minor) was a disqualifying factor. I'm not sure what the current standards are, or if there are any civilian jobs in that field. Next doctors visit I'll have to see how much my asthma has subsided. Thanks!


With the Iraq War, enlistment standards have been relaxed in some cases. I'm not saying that's the case for MI, but it certainly can't hurt to go see the recruiter. Just like shopping for a new car, don't sign anything your first visit. 

As Killjoy mentioned, police jobs (entry level) are extremely competitive in Massachusetts; veteran's preference is fast becoming almost a prerequisite, so you can kill two birds with one stone. Just keep in mind only the largest departments in Massachusetts like MSP and Boston PD have dedicated intelligence units, so plan accordingly if you're dead set on that.

Also keep in mind you're going to have to do your time in a marked cruiser, fielding calls for service for a few years before you even get a whiff of an intelligence slot. That's the price of admission, and there's a reason for it.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Someone has been watching too much cold case and criminal minds.

As others have said, you have to put in your time to get into these speciality positions. If I were you and had a good enough GPA and educational background, I would try federal. I realize you look on USAJOBS but good jobs dont open often and when they do you have to stay on top of it. I have seen analyst positions open up fairly often on USAJOBS. Lets face the music, you WILL have to start off at some entry level position wherever you go. If you dont want to be wearing blue and doing police work then *DONT* try to become a police officer. If you want to crunch numbers and analyze crime patterns then I would try for FBI since they handle the UCR's. Secondly, I would try IRS and DOD, since they do hire civilian analysts. Or you could try for a firm that gathers statistical data, this may not be involved in national security but it is a start.

However, do realize these positions are highly competitive so if your background in this area is weak you may get bypassed. (talking federal)

For police work, no matter which state you go to, you will never get the job by simply showing up to the police station and passing out your resume, talk to the chief and say your applying for the intelligence unit. They will thank you for your time then show you to the door and shred your resume. Police departments are a paramilitary organization and are not to be confused with civilian companies; although the office gossip and bullshit is universal it seems.


----------



## FeuerFrei (Jun 1, 2008)

thanks for the info guys! you've given me a lot to think about


----------

